# What is this on the eggs???



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

So my cobalt tincs laid 9 eggs Monday (the 14th). They have this weird perfect white dot on each of them. Is this normal? What is this? I didn't see this with the first batch which is developing perfectly.









They laid these 7 eggs on the 11th. I thought them laying 9 eggs just 3 days after having laid 7 seemed like a lot. Is this normal too?


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

DId you get those cobalts at the tampa show this weekend? I got 2 pairs and mine had laid 5 eggs yesterday.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

No I got them from Saurian Enterprises


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Whitneyd88 said:


> So my cobalt tincs laid 9 eggs Monday (the 14th). They have this weird perfect white dot on each of them. Is this normal? What is this? I didn't see this with the first batch which is developing perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those eggs look fine. in fact, if you look at the second picture its clear that the tads are developing normally. that little line on the egg is actually the tadpole. as it grows that yolk sac will shrink.

no worries about the frequency of clutches either. some pairs will have many clutches at one time in varying stages of development.

james


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

They look normal to me..I see the dots and I say to that; It'll make it, or it wont. With eggs and tads (and frogs at times  ) we have to understand that it doesn't always work out, and leave it to "Ed" to explain why... But, for the mean time It looks as if ya got no worries. good luck!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

james67 said:


> those eggs look fine. in fact, if you look at the second picture its clear that the tads are developing normally. that little line on the egg is actually the tadpole. as it grows that yolk sac will shrink.
> 
> no worries about the frequency of clutches either. some pairs will have many clutches at one time in varying stages of development.
> 
> james


The second pic was of the first batch. Different eggs. But I do see the faint line on the eggs with the dot. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

How strange!! I just woke up and looked at the eggs, the white dot is gone on all of them. That dot was in the same specific spot on all of them pointing in different directions depending on where the "head" I guess of the egg was and looked as if it were going into or possibly coming out of the egg. But now all I see is the line in the middle, so it looks like they are all just fine. Wish I could find out what that was.. Anyone?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Whitneyd88 said:


> How strange!! I just woke up and looked at the eggs, the white dot is gone on all of them. That dot was in the same specific spot on all of them pointing in different directions depending on where the "head" I guess of the egg was and looked as if it were going into or possibly coming out of the egg. But now all I see is the line in the middle, so it looks like they are all just fine. Wish I could find out what that was.. Anyone?


I'm going to use some older descriptions... 

The white coloration was at one time considered the "vegetal pole" of the egg where most of the yolk is located, the dark side is the "animal pole" where the embryo develops. In a fertilized egg, the "vegetal pole" rotates down to the bottom of the egg, while the "animal pole" rotates towards the top. If you can look at the bottom of the egg, you would see that it is still lighter in color. 

Ed


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

you beat me to it Ed! I'm starting to think that you are actually one of my profs from college, Dr Creer haha he taught a few of my classes, including zoology, herpetology, and evolution. he was more of a snake/lizard guy than a frog guy though...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

DendroRachel said:


> you beat me to it Ed! I'm starting to think that you are actually one of my profs from college, Dr Creer haha he taught a few of my classes, including zoology, herpetology, and evolution. he was more of a snake/lizard guy than a frog guy though...


Laugh... No, I'm not a professor.. even though I do have a modest collection of snakes along with the token leopard geckos... 

On a more serious note, if you think about it, the better you understand an organism, physiologically and behaviorally, the better the care you can provide for it. 

Ed


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ed said:


> I'm going to use some older descriptions...
> 
> The white coloration was at one time considered the "vegetal pole" of the egg where most of the yolk is located, the dark side is the "animal pole" where the embryo develops. In a fertilized egg, the "vegetal pole" rotates down to the bottom of the egg, while the "animal pole" rotates towards the top. If you can look at the bottom of the egg, you would see that it is still lighter in color.
> 
> Ed


I do notice the bottom half of the egg is lighter in color now but I found this picture. And from what I have ready the egg will discard a polar body? Maybe this is the little marble like white ball I saw?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Unless you were looking through a magnifying glass or a scope you shouldn't have been able to see the polar body. This describes it well (even if it old) The development of the frog's egg ... - Thomas Hunt Morgan - Google Books just read down through page 21. 

ed


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

And all of the eggs are starting to develop now


----------

